# Raw food delivery!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Been thinking about it for ages but decided I am not brave enough to go the DIY raw food route, like the idea of meaty bones but still worry a bit about them, but I ordered a small batch of raw ready meals from Nutriment and it arrived today, got a variety of the complete meals (with bone and some veg mixed in) and a bag of chicken necks - hope Dudley doesn't take as long starting to eat the meals as he does with the chicken wings I give him occasionally, he still does the they are too precious to eat thing and either tries to take them off to bury or keeps backing away when I hold them although he really wants them! he starts on them eventually.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to start this too.. It's so difficult to get any ready prepared good quality food here though. 

Lola carries wings and necks around for ages! Nina gets stuck right in. Funny how they all differ..


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done dawn. I hope it goes well. I just did lots of reading and leapt in there. I get my raw food delivered from Rawtopaw in Weston super mare at the moment - amazingly, they deliver to the Midlands but I just use the meat minces, bones and necks, not the complete meals. Barney had a whole frozen sardine (waitrose reduced) and a frozen chicken neck for tea. The chicken neck lasted all of 15 seconds. The fish about 2 minutes.

Did you get any turkey necks at Christmas by the way?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you get any turkey necks at Christmas by the way?[/QUOTE]

No, I never did in the end, will definitely ask the farm this year though, funnily enough I did meet a dog walker who helped out at a different Turkey farm before christmas, he is a real country sort that I would have expected to just chuck bones for his dogs but I asked him if he gave them any Turkey bits and he didn't. Nutriment do meat only packs too, would like to be brave enough to go around local butchers and see if any could provide meat/bones for me but still don't feel educated enough on it, I often see reduced sardines or similar at the supermarket but have never brought any.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I supplement Barney's diet with reduced stuff from the supermarket because I love a bargain! Some of it is trial and error - I bought some minced mackerel because i loved that it advertised who caught it and where but I found it makes Barney sick if he has just that for one meal (the boat was called The Black Pearl which I thought was funny). I've cut it into smaller portions and feed it with something else now, and frozen - he seems to prefer it that way and tolerates it better. I can't bear to throw it away as I stupidly bought 3 packs - lesson learned, always try in small amounts first. Always freeze fish for 2 weeks to kill the parasites before feeding it to your dog btw, but I'm sure you've read that.

If you've got a Morrisons, they sell heart which is classed as muscle meat and you can often pick up a reduced pack. I cut into into pieces and weigh it out - as you probably know, the amount you feed should equate to his weight. For raw, to maintain weight it's between 2-3%. I think a lot depends how much exercise a dog gets. You could try him with this for little cost.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It looks really good. Mine have Natural Instinct which I buy from my local pet shop supplemented by me. I also get sardines fresh from waitrose when they are reduced- they swallow them like sea lions! ( I have never heard of having to freeze fish for two weeks first) As for chicken wings they crunch them up well and devour them in seconds!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking at the food Dawn. Looks good. 

Shame Renee can't get it... It has this one! Especially for bladder stones. 

http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Looking at the food Dawn. Looks good.
> 
> Shame Renee can't get it... It has this one! Especially for bladder stones.
> 
> http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/


I realise this is supposed to be for dogs with health problems but looking at the ingredients in this one, it has green tripe. Does anyone know if this is okay to feed a healthy dog?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure there would be no problem, if it part of an otherwise balanced diet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Green tripe super duper food for your dogs, they'll love it ....
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-stink-on-tripe/


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Dawn they look great, so do you need the supplement powder as well? I couldn't work it out from what I read, as the food is 'complete'..... I'm very tempted. Will Dud have about a carton a day?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't seem to find if they deliver here...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine love tripe, it's very stinky but they love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Looking at the food Dawn. Looks good.
> 
> Shame Renee can't get it... It has this one! Especially for bladder stones.
> 
> http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/


I hate the food she is on now Royal Canin Urinary S/O she loves it but it's loaded with fillers Our vet recommended it and the stone passed and then the new vet we went to for the ultrasound said it was a good food for her too. I read good and bad reviews about it. I want her to be healthy and feel this food isn't I am so confused I can't even explain. When she was on the Acana she would eat one day and then not eat she wasn't a fan of it for sure. She is happy and energetic and her poo is normal so?? The new vet we saw for the ultrasound said she could never do a raw diet. There is so much misinformation online and then vets say one thing......ugh. This vet is in a big hospital and they don't sell food so she has nothing to gain. If anyone has had this stone problem I would appreciate any input for sure! I had bought her the Deli Fresh that Lady eats but they both said that would not be good for her. I am adding some eggs to her food and yogurt so at least she gets some protein. It makes me sad but I feel sometimes that she won't have a long life even though we try to do everything to make her healthy I hug her and cry sometimes. I want her forever!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Dawn they look great, so do you need the supplement powder as well? I couldn't work it out from what I read, as the food is 'complete'..... I'm very tempted. Will Dud have about a carton a day?


Do you know I'm not sure, I didn't notice it until after i'd ordered the food, the lady I spoke to when I ordered was very nice and helpful and never suggested it so I wonder if its when you buy the meat only meals but I'll check. She said they had had a lot of extra orders as there had been an article about dog food in the daily telegraph which was positive about them, we chatted about the programme that will be on as I said I bet they will get more orders then and she said it will be interesting to see if it comes out as pro raw food. Dudley would prob have about two 3rds of a tub each day, I will try to still feed him some dry though, although he may not want to touch that after having the raw! will have his first lot tomorrow morn.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I hate the food she is on now Royal Canin Urinary S/O she loves it but it's loaded with fillers Our vet recommended it and the stone passed and then the new vet we went to for the ultrasound said it was a good food for her too. I read good and bad reviews about it. I want her to be healthy and feel this food isn't I am so confused I can't even explain. When she was on the Acana she would eat one day and then not eat she wasn't a fan of it for sure. She is happy and energetic and her poo is normal so?? The new vet we saw for the ultrasound said she could never do a raw diet. There is so much misinformation online and then vets say one thing......ugh. This vet is in a big hospital and they don't sell food so she has nothing to gain. If anyone has had this stone problem I would appreciate any input for sure! I had bought her the Deli Fresh that Lady eats but they both said that would not be good for her. I am adding some eggs to her food and yogurt so at least she gets some protein. It makes me sad but I feel sometimes that she won't have a long life even though we try to do everything to make her healthy I hug her and cry sometimes. I want her forever!


Renee, I sometimes think when it comes to nutrition vets don't really know. This is a shame really. I totally understand how confusing it is. I don't ever mean to push anything your way (heck, I don't even feed raw yet). I do believe though that the most natural food with no chemical additives is really the best for all sorts of problems and ailments (both for humans and doggies and kitties). This doesn't mean I think that raw is the best for Molly but I do think home prepared modified raw must be better than other options. Human doctors, especially those who treat diabetes and heart disease are beginning to realise Paleolithic and primal diets are best, they have started advising patients and they are seeing diabetics come off medications and those with heart problems getting better, with a reduction in linked disease. The weirdest thing is that those diets promote eating fats, which is something we are all told not to do. I just think there is so much we don't know and that includes those who are in public health and those who tell us what is good and what isn't. 

Sorry that's so long! 

As for worrying about shortening Molly's life... Remember too that there have been and are many many dogs who are fed what we deem as "lower" quality food and they thrive. Molly will be with you for a long time! You're a great mom! Xxxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with Ruth - there are some things that vets know loads about, and we rely on them for a lot. But science only goes so far, and then other things come in. 

Renee, maybe you could give one of the companies a call and ask for their advice? They may have come across another dog with Molly's same complaint.

Dawn - what does Dudley think to his new food?? I mix some of Tilly's dry barking heads in with forthglade or nature diet. A 400g tray of food usually lasts her 3 days that way. Im definitely considering doing it with the raw food instead as it would probably work out about the same price - let us know how you get on with it!

Xx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Tess, I've copied and pasted the paragraph below FYI, it's from the same site that Karen gave re the tripe:

Fortunately, there is an easy way to prevent your dog from getting parasites from raw fish: freeze it. Freezing will kill all parasites in the fish, rendering it safe for your dog to eat. Freeze all of your dog’s fish for a week before feeding and you will not have to worry about parasites.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I can't seem to find if they deliver here...


Ruth, if you type into Google raw and barf diet northern Ireland, you will see there is a community on Facebook in NI who raw feed. It seems you can get Natural Instinct which is a 'complete' meal.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I hate the food she is on now Royal Canin Urinary S/O she loves it but it's loaded with fillers Our vet recommended it and the stone passed and then the new vet we went to for the ultrasound said it was a good food for her too. I read good and bad reviews about it. I want her to be healthy and feel this food isn't I am so confused I can't even explain. When she was on the Acana she would eat one day and then not eat she wasn't a fan of it for sure. She is happy and energetic and her poo is normal so?? The new vet we saw for the ultrasound said she could never do a raw diet. There is so much misinformation online and then vets say one thing......ugh. This vet is in a big hospital and they don't sell food so she has nothing to gain. If anyone has had this stone problem I would appreciate any input for sure! I had bought her the Deli Fresh that Lady eats but they both said that would not be good for her. I am adding some eggs to her food and yogurt so at least she gets some protein. It makes me sad but I feel sometimes that she won't have a long life even though we try to do everything to make her healthy I hug her and cry sometimes. I want her forever!


Renee that made me so sad! It must be so frustrating, we all want to do the best but what suits one dog doesn't suit another. I'm still unsure about Jasper's food and often wonder if I should be feeding a more scientific diet. But as you said they contain so many fillers. But my old girl Steffi lived 16 years on a science diet. My childhood dog Danny - the shih tzu had stones for years and lived to 15 years but ended up with doggy Alzheimer's! He'd eat nothing less than tinned chicken in white sauce ( human food- if you could call it that, lol) there wasn't the nutritional info there is today! 
I have come to the conclusion that I will feed Jasper what ever he's happy with, I will obviously chose a brand that has a good meat content but balanced well with other healthy ingredients. I also think fish oils are important for joints etc although in moderation as too much makes jasper sick! Oh what a head ache. Hopefully now the stone has passed you can get back to enjoying your baby girl. xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Do you know I'm not sure, I didn't notice it until after i'd ordered the food, the lady I spoke to when I ordered was very nice and helpful and never suggested it so I wonder if its when you buy the meat only meals but I'll check. She said they had had a lot of extra orders as there had been an article about dog food in the daily telegraph which was positive about them, we chatted about the programme that will be on as I said I bet they will get more orders then and she said it will be interesting to see if it comes out as pro raw food. Dudley would prob have about two 3rds of a tub each day, I will try to still feed him some dry though, although he may not want to touch that after having the raw! will have his first lot tomorrow morn.


Ooh keep us posted then, it's like some kind of arcane art this, I'd never even heard of raw until the forum, it just concerns me that I'd over or under do something vitally important through my own lack of knowledge. So can you mix dry as well as raw then? Dry complete? Questions questions!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee, I sometimes think when it comes to nutrition vets don't really know. This is a shame really. I totally understand how confusing it is. I don't ever mean to push anything your way (heck, I don't even feed raw yet). I do believe though that the most natural food with no chemical additives is really the best for all sorts of problems and ailments (both for humans and doggies and kitties). This doesn't mean I think that raw is the best for Molly but I do think home prepared modified raw must be better than other options. Human doctors, especially those who treat diabetes and heart disease are beginning to realise Paleolithic and primal diets are best, they have started advising patients and they are seeing diabetics come off medications and those with heart problems getting better, with a reduction in linked disease. The weirdest thing is that those diets promote eating fats, which is something we are all told not to do. I just think there is so much we don't know and that includes those who are in public health and those who tell us what is good and what isn't.
> 
> Sorry that's so long!
> 
> As for worrying about shortening Molly's life... Remember too that there have been and are many many dogs who are fed what we deem as "lower" quality food and they thrive. Molly will be with you for a long time! You're a great mom! Xxxx





Lottierachel said:


> I agree with Ruth - there are some things that vets know loads about, and we rely on them for a lot. But science only goes so far, and then other things come in.
> 
> Renee, maybe you could give one of the companies a call and ask for their advice? They may have come across another dog with Molly's same complaint.
> 
> ...





JasperBlack said:


> Renee that made me so sad! It must be so frustrating, we all want to do the best but what suits one dog doesn't suit another. I'm still unsure about Jasper's food and often wonder if I should be feeding a more scientific diet. But as you said they contain so many fillers. But my old girl Steffi lived 16 years on a science diet. My childhood dog Danny - the shih tzu had stones for years and lived to 15 years but ended up with doggy Alzheimer's! He'd eat nothing less than tinned chicken in white sauce ( human food- if you could call it that, lol) there wasn't the nutritional info there is today!
> I have come to the conclusion that I will feed Jasper what ever he's happy with, I will obviously chose a brand that has a good meat content but balanced well with other healthy ingredients. I also think fish oils are important for joints etc although in moderation as too much makes jasper sick! Oh what a head ache. Hopefully now the stone has passed you can get back to enjoying your baby girl. xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks so much to all of you She loves this food she gobbles it up in no time. When she was on Acana she would eat one day and then not the other. One day she would have just one serving so it wasn't her thing for sure. She is happy and lively so I am grateful for that! I might add stuff to this food to make it healthier like more protein and vegetables. Both vets are against raw but probably cause that would be a lot of protein and certain ones would make her urine more prone to forming stones. I have never had a dog that had this problem before but when she pee'd and cried the other day it broke my heart. I was happy the stone was gone but the look on her face and the scream she made was too much She is my baby and seeing her in that kind of pain was so hard!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Renee, I would say keep to what the vet has advised for now then, but could you find a dog nutritionist to speak to? a friend of mine over here has done a course on dog nutrition, it was quite a long course - more in depth than the vets would do I think, I don't see her very often but I'll try and find out what she would advise.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh keep us posted then, it's like some kind of arcane art this, I'd never even heard of raw until the forum, it just concerns me that I'd over or under do something vitally important through my own lack of knowledge. So can you mix dry as well as raw then? Dry complete? Questions questions!


You shouldn't feed dry and raw in the same meal as they digest them at different rates but you can feed as separate meals giving time for them to digest in between (correct me if I am wrong anyone), I'm not sure how long in between you need to wait, will have to look that up but I am planning to feed raw in the morning and dry in the evening at the moment, may change to mostly raw at some time but I want Dudley to still eat dry when we go on hols. 

Well he certainly enjoyed his first nutriment meal this morning, no messing about, I'm hoping there won't be any smelly side effects as he has only ever parped about once before!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I have been considering going Raw for sometime now and have contacted a supplier local to me for a quote. She delivers the natural instinct complete which I have no problems dishing up to Nellie and Meg. What I am worried about is will I have to feed them the chicken wings, necks etc? Being a vegetarian I don't think I can bring myself to do it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> I have been considering going Raw for sometime now and have contacted a supplier local to me for a quote. She delivers the natural instinct complete which I have no problems dishing up to Nellie and Meg. What I am worried about is will I have to feed them the chicken wings, necks etc? Being a vegetarian I don't think I can bring myself to do it


You won't have to if the meals are complete with bone in as well, but they are good for teeth, just give them stag/antler bars to chew on too and keep an eye on their teeth.
Dudley has been having his Nutriment meals for a few days now and they are gone very fast! he still seems happy to eat kibble later in the day although I will probably make the change to raw about 80-90% of the time soon, will be interesting if I see any changes in Dudley when he is on mostly raw - only one at the moment is he is more interested when I go to the fridge or freezer for anything now! Only prob is my next order will be bigger and I'm going to have to make more space in my freezer.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

DB1 said:


> You won't have to if the meals are complete with bone in as well, but they are good for teeth, just give them stag/antler bars to chew on too and keep an eye on their teeth.
> Dudley has been having his Nutriment meals for a few days now and they are gone very fast! he still seems happy to eat kibble later in the day although I will probably make the change to raw about 80-90% of the time soon, will be interesting if I see any changes in Dudley when he is on mostly raw - only one at the moment is he is more interested when I go to the fridge or freezer for anything now! Only prob is my next order will be bigger and I'm going to have to make more space in my freezer.


Ah that's ok then! Yes the meals are complete with bone so I'm happy to give them that. They have antler bars to chew on so that's cool . Will it take up a lot of freezer space? I will have 2 drawers free in my fridge/freezer and will have a delivery once a month. I think I will do raw 100 % of the time when I have done the switch over. Does Dudley get hungry being on the Raw or does it fill him up enough?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawn and Claire - just wondered how you're getting on with nutriment now?

I've been thinking about swapping Tilly over to the complete meals. She would have to have it 100% of the time as she won't eat dry food on its own! 

I remember my mum once told me what dogs should have some hard food to crunch because otherwise it's bad for their brains?? Not sure if it was an old wives tale or what?

Also, with the chicken necks etc, do they literally eat the whole thing? Bones and all?? How's Dudley getting on with those?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Renee I have been looking up stones etc. Apparently dogs develop stones usually due to an infection that causes the PH level in their urine to turn acidic. For a dog the normal PH reading is 6 - 6.5. It should never go above 7. That's when you need to take action. You should be able to buy some PH strips from the chemist and just monitor her pee. This at least gives you the opportunity to monitor Molly yourself. There is a book on Amazon called Raw and Natural nutrition For Dogs. I'm a great believer in arming yourself with as many facts as possible. Knowledge is power. For now Molly is well and happy. We none of us know how long we have with our lovely dogs. We just have to enjoy and treasure each and every day and not let the worry about the future rob us of the joy of today. .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Dawn and Claire - just wondered how you're getting on with nutriment now?
> 
> I've been thinking about swapping Tilly over to the complete meals. She would have to have it 100% of the time as she won't eat dry food on its own!
> 
> ...


That quote from your mum made me laugh, never heard that before. There is bone in the meals and you can see little bits of it but probably not enough for a good crunch, yes the necks get munched down bone and all, I only got one lot and the only reason I didn't get more was that it was quite a bundle of them which I found hard to separate, I could thaw them out a little to separate but then I didn't like re-freezing - been meaning to ask the company about it, I ended up throwing a few away as they had been defrosted quite a few days. but Dudley loves the meals, if you want to try just a couple of packs I could meet you somewhere when I'm over that way for agility as I'm officially a stockist for them now! usually have just the complete meals though.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's fine to re-freeze the meat/bones dawn. When I have a delivery I part defrost it so I can separate the bones then I wrap them individually in cling film. I cut the chubbs up into 130 g pieces then re-freeze so I can just take a chunk out of the freezer and I know I'm giving barney the right amount.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Ah that's ok then! Yes the meals are complete with bone so I'm happy to give them that. They have antler bars to chew on so that's cool . Will it take up a lot of freezer space? I will have 2 drawers free in my fridge/freezer and will have a delivery once a month. I think I will do raw 100 % of the time when I have done the switch over. Does Dudley get hungry being on the Raw or does it fill him up enough?


Just noticed your question, he seems hungry but i that is just because he loves it so much and would eat too much of it if I let him! his weight has stayed stable I feed him approx 2 1/2% of his body weight, sometimes a little more if there is some to use up. I do it most of the time now, about once a week I feed him orijen which he seems to really like too, switched to that as it seemed closest to raw of the dried foods and wanted to ensure he can still switch to it when we go away. If having dry I feed that in the evening as apparently it takes a lot longer than raw to fully digest and evening to morning gives a longer time between feeds.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo and Savannah are loving it, but I am finding Arlo is much hungrier and is trying extra hard to get in bins and cupboards!! Feeding dried to compliment it I am worried I will be over loading his system and taking away the benefit of raw, so we have been complimenting it with a bit of home cooked. I am sure I will crack it, it is so lovely to see them soooo excited at meal times


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

arlo said:


> Arlo and Savannah are loving it, but I am finding Arlo is much hungrier and is trying extra hard to get in bins and cupboards!! Feeding dried to compliment it I am worried I will be over loading his system and taking away the benefit of raw, so we have been complimenting it with a bit of home cooked. I am sure I will crack it, it is so lovely to see them soooo excited at meal times


Yes Dudley is far more excited, I didn't put it down to hunger the fact that he is much more food focussed now, but its like he has realised how good food can taste and he wants to keep trying to get more now!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I like that there is so much variety with raw food. Like Dudley, arlo and savannah, Barney wolfs his food and keeps going back to check there ar'nt any crumbs left.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot barks very noisily while I am preparing her food. This is a downside of raw feeding


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I actually think they are less hungry. They seem more willing to play than trying to eat things. Also I got a whole bunch of bully stick which they will chew on too. I did have to add a late afternoon snack at daycare because I feed them late to prevent Lexi from having that foamy vomit early morning. But I just give them a small freeze dried patty. Works as their fridge is really small. Though I love their faces when I as, " do you want to go eat?" Immediately freeze what their doing and run as fast as possible next to the spot where I prepare their bowls. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

